# Watermelon Lowers Blood Pressure



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Watermelon Lowers Blood Pressure, Study Finds ScienceDaily – No matter how you slice it, watermelon has a lot going for it — sweet, low calorie, high fiber, nutrient rich — and now, there’s more. Evidence from a pilot study led by food scientists at The Florida State University suggests that watermelon can be an effective [...]

*Read More...*


----------

